# International 656 3pt hitch lift arm issue



## Wshealy (Jul 25, 2021)

I just bought an International 656 with 5000hr everything is working great except the only way I can get the lift arms to raise up and down is using the draft (the outside lever) the inside lever does nothing no matter what position the outside lever is in. I’ve been running green tractors at work much newer than this and this is my first tractor of my own. All other hydro seems to be working good power steering etc.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Remove seat and cover under the seat to access the hydraulic hitch unit. Look linkage over good for reassembly. Guessing you may have a broken roll pin on the end of the position control shaft. After you remove the cover you can drain the oil from this compartment. Its a tall plug in the front left corner, uses a 5/8 socket to remove I believe. You should get a service manual also


----------



## Wshealy (Jul 25, 2021)

I will check into that appreciate it. The handle feels like it has pressure on it is why I haven’t checked for roll pin or linkage issue. I will check that next just didn’t know if there was a common issue with that for these tractors.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

The pressure you feel is probably the friction dics that keep it from moving freely


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The inside lever on any draft control (not position control) tractor don't impact the lift arms raising and lowering at all. All that does is control the limit of the 3ph in relationship to how a ground engaging implement (example a plow) will dig into the dirt. IOW, it senses the downward pull on the 3ph and depending on the setting, will pull the arms up if necessary and that applies to ANY tractor with draft control. I usually just leave mine in the least sensitive (all the way forward) unless I have a ground engaging implement on the hitch, which, is rarely.


----------

